# Governo Draghi: lista ministri



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2021)

Il presidente del consiglio *Mario Draghi *ha annunciato la *lista dei ministri*:
*
Sottosegretario Roberto Garofoli

Federico D'Incà (Movimento 5 Stelle) Rapporti con il Parlamento

Fabiana Dadone (Movimento 5 Stelle) Politiche giovanili 

Vittorio Colao all'Innovazione tecnologica

Renato Brunetta (Forza Italia) Pubblica amministrazione

Maria Stella Gelmini (Forza Italia) Affari regionali

Mara Carfagna (Forza Italia) al Sud

Elena Bonetti (Italia Viva) Pari opportunità

Erika Stefani (Lega) alle Disabilita

Massimo Garavaglia (Lega) al Turismo

Luigi Di Maio (Movimento 5 Stelle) agli Esteri

Lorenzo Guerini (Partito Democratico) alla Difesa

Luciana Lamorgese agli Interni

Marta Cartabia alla Giustizia

Daniele Franco all'Economia

Giancarlo Giorgetti (Lega) Sviluppo economico

Stefano Patuanelli (Movimento 5 Stelle) Agricoltura

Roberto Cingolani alla Transizione ecologica

Enrico Giovannini alle Infrastrutture

Andrea Orlando (Partito Democratico) al Lavoro

Patrizio Bianchi all'Istruzione

Maria Cristina Messa all'Università

Dario Franceschini (Partito Democratico) alla Cultura

Roberto Speranza (Liberi e Uguali) alla Salute


Aggiornamento:

Non c'è un ministro dello sport, tale delega verrà data ad un ministro con un altro incarico. Tra i papabili, il ministro alle politiche giovanili Dadone o il sottosegretario alla presidenza del consiglio Garofoli. 

*


----------



## Andris (12 Febbraio 2021)

mitico Brunetta,tornerà a fustigare gli statali


[MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION]
e il ministro dello sport ?


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presidente del consiglio Mario Draghi ha annunciato la lista dei ministri:
> 
> Vittorio Colao all'innovazione tecnologica
> 
> ...



Fatevi il segno della croce e preparate la vasella.

Questo sarà l'ultimo chiodo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2021)

Speranza, Di Maio, Lamorgese confermati...

Brunetta....

Horror. De profundis.


----------



## smallball (12 Febbraio 2021)

Purtroppo Speranza, il protetto di Mattarella, resta con la sua combriccola alla Salute,che schifo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2021)

Ovviamente c'è anche Franceschini l'immortale, con il suo 10000 ministero consecutivo.


----------



## smallball (12 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Speranza, Di Maio, Lamorgese confermati...
> 
> Brunetta....
> 
> Horror. De profundis.



Viste le premesse, se la Meloni farà attenta opposizione, alle prossime politiche fa il botto


----------



## danjr (12 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> mitico Brunetta,tornerà a fustigare gli statali
> 
> 
> [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION]
> e il ministro dello sport ?



Esatto, lo sport?


----------



## danjr (12 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fatevi il segno della croce e preparate la vasella.
> 
> Questo sarà l'ultimo chiodo.



Mi pare circa 100 volte meglio di prima a occhio


----------



## Raryof (12 Febbraio 2021)

Ultimo giro per i piddini, si spera.
Nel 2023 sarà FDI.


----------



## smallball (12 Febbraio 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Esatto, lo sport?



Non c è


----------



## Raryof (12 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> mitico Brunetta,tornerà a fustigare gli statali
> 
> 
> [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION]
> e il ministro dello sport ?



Dott. Geometra Antennista Galliani Adriano.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presidente del consiglio *Mario Draghi *ha annunciato la *lista dei ministri*:
> *
> Sottosegretario Roberto Garofoli
> 
> ...


Corretta e aggiornata la lista, mettendo anche i partiti di cui i ministri fanno parte eccetto i tecnici.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presidente del consiglio *Mario Draghi *ha annunciato la *lista dei ministri*:
> *
> Sottosegretario Roberto Garofoli
> 
> ...



Sembra il cast dell’ultima stagione di The Walking Dead


----------



## markjordan (12 Febbraio 2021)

sembrano i commenti alle partite del milan , negativi di brutto poi si vince

sulla carta vedo miglioramenti


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> mitico Brunetta,tornerà a fustigare gli statali
> 
> 
> [MENTION=3146]fabri47[/MENTION]
> e il ministro dello sport ?


Dadone. È stato inglobato nel ministero delle politiche giovanili. Aggiorno!


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presidente del consiglio *Mario Draghi *ha annunciato la *lista dei ministri*:
> *
> Sottosegretario Roberto Garofoli
> 
> ...


.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2021)

Scusate i tanti errori iniziali nel post principale ed ora corretti. Ma preciso che le stesse testate ufficiali per fare prima a scrivere i nomi dei ministri, hanno riportato errori ortografici.


----------



## danjr (12 Febbraio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Dott. Geometra Antennista Galliani Adriano.



hahahah fantastico...


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presidente del consiglio *Mario Draghi *ha annunciato la *lista dei ministri*:
> *
> Sottosegretario Roberto Garofoli
> 
> ...


Ho il vomito! La Lega, appoggiando questo schifo, ha definitivamente gettato la maschera. Uguali ai grillini e al PD!


----------



## danjr (12 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho il vomito! La Lega, appoggiando questo schifo, ha definitivamente gettato la maschera. Uguali ai grillini e al PD!



Guarda che coi grillini ci ha governato un anno fa, ora la differenza è che c'è anche un po' di PD (nemmeno troppo)


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Febbraio 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Viste le premesse, se la Meloni farà attenta opposizione, alle prossime politiche fa il botto



Alle prossime cosa????Nel duemilacredici l'italiano tornerà al voto.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Viste le premesse, se la Meloni farà attenta opposizione, alle prossime politiche fa il botto


Bastava che la Lega si prendesse il ministero dell'interno con Salvini, senza pretendere altre poltrone. Ma qui ha prevalso la linea della Lega europeista che gli costerà tanti voti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Febbraio 2021)

Speranza ancora ministro della salute


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2021)

Troppo facile pronosticare come andrà a finire. Visti profili e schieramenti, sarà un pollaio (considerate anche tutte quelle galline) e una Royal rumble. Un tutti contro tutti. In tutto questo, ovviamente, il Mostro ci sguazzerà e farà quello che deve fare.


----------



## JoKeR (12 Febbraio 2021)

IL GOVERNO DEGLI ORRORI..

Leggo di ultimo giro del PD... per carità, fanno pena...

Ma questo si presenta come il peggiore governo della storia della repubblica, rimpiango i bossi, i fini, i toninelli.

Questo Paese non mi appartiene, nel 2023 sconvolgendo tutte le mie ideologie voterò la Meloni.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2021)

Salvini è un bluff. Fa il duro solo con i deboli. Ha fatto cadere il primo governo Conte perchè "non gli facevano fare niente", ma poi arriva l'uomo di Bruxelles e se la fa addosso al punto da rivedere persino le sue idee sull'immigrazione. Meglio così comunque, prima gettano la maschera meglio è. Alla prossima tornata tutti questi farabutti devono prendere una bella batosta! Ricordo anche che, senza l'appoggio della Lega, il Conte Ter mascherato avrebbe avuto difficoltà a formarsi per la spaccatura dei grillini. Ricordatevelo, voi che siete indignati come me!


----------



## sette (12 Febbraio 2021)

Brunettahahaha
ma dov'era finito?!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Febbraio 2021)

Mi viene da ridere se penso a tutta quella gente che si faceva le pippe con Draghi presidente 

Eh, ma è diverso da Monti cit.

Mi sa che sarà peggio di Monti


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi viene da ridere se penso a tutta quella gente che si faceva le pippe con Draghi presidente
> 
> Eh, ma è diverso da Monti cit.
> 
> Mi sa che sarà peggio di Monti



Come avevo già scritto, Dragonball Presidente dl Consiglio in un contesto del genere, è come Dracula presidente dell'Avis.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini esulta sui social: "Imprese, turismo, disabilità. Lega da subito al lavoro pancia a terra per aiutare e rilanciare il Cuore dell'Italia". 

Ma i commenti sulle sue pagine sono di tutt'altro parere. In molti esprimono delusione, lo accusano di "tradimento" e c'è chi minaccia di votare la Meloni alle prossime elezioni.*


----------



## sacchino (12 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fatevi il segno della croce e preparate la vasella.
> 
> Questo sarà l'ultimo chiodo.



Attacchiamoci alla Meloni, al prossimo giro farà il 40% da sola.


----------



## davidsdave80 (12 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> IL GOVERNO DEGLI ORRORI..
> 
> Leggo di ultimo giro del PD... per carità, fanno pena...
> 
> ...



Sono deluso, 23 ministri sono troppi, ne va dell'efficacia solo per questo... senza poi parlare dei nomi e conferme...
per il momento, un grande bluff... vedremo nei fatti....


----------



## Trumpusconi (12 Febbraio 2021)

Governo praticamente di CDX con Giorgetti allo sviluppo economico e Brunetta e Carfagna dentro. 
Che ridere, stavolta ai giallorossi gliel'hanno fatta alla grande


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2021)

*Zingaretti: "Auguri al Governo Draghi che sosterremo con lealtà e convinzione. Auguri alla sua squadra scelta in totale autonomia...".*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Governo praticamente di CDX con Giorgetti allo sviluppo economico e Brunetta e Carfagna dentro.
> Che ridere, *stavolta ai giallorossi gliel'hanno fatta alla grande*


Ma figurati ahahahhaha. Salvini l'ha presa nel didietro senza vasellina, altrochè.


----------



## sacchino (12 Febbraio 2021)

E alla fine Draghi se li sodomizzo' tutti, si tiene con i suoi fedelissimi il malloppo co Franco, il controllo con Colao e le intimidazioni con Cartabia, agli altri lascia il nulla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Febbraio 2021)

Tutto sto bordello e alla fine non è cambiato “nulla”. 
Il solito Salvini si è preso l inchiappetata come sempre.


----------



## sacchino (12 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> IL GOVERNO DEGLI ORRORI..
> 
> Leggo di ultimo giro del PD... per carità, fanno pena...
> 
> ...



Infatti tutti fanno gli antifascisti e poi con questo governo consegnano l'Italia alla Meloni, mi sa che la voterò anch'io.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2021)

*Non c'è un ministro dello sport, tale delega verrà data ad un ministro con un altro incarico. Tra i papabili, il ministro alle politiche giovanili Dadone o il sottosegretario alla presidenza del consiglio Garofoli.*


----------



## smallball (12 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutto sto bordello e alla fine non è cambiato “nulla”.
> Il solito Salvini si è preso l inchiappetata come sempre.



Beh Lollo di certo la Meloni si starà fregando le mani...


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presidente del consiglio *Mario Draghi *ha annunciato la *lista dei ministri*:
> *
> Sottosegretario Roberto Garofoli
> 
> ...


.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2021)

*Meloni su Facebook: "Le aspettative erano di un governo dei 'migliori', ma ci ritroviamo un Esecutivo di compromesso che rispolvera buona parte dei ministri di Giuseppe Conte..."*


----------



## mil77 (12 Febbraio 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Attacchiamoci alla Meloni, al prossimo giro farà il 40% da sola.



Si nel mondo dei sogni..


----------



## gabri65 (12 Febbraio 2021)

Il nuovo governo.

Il nano, la Lamortese e quell'altro criminale del 5S. Ma poi Sberanza.

E certo, sarebbe un'ammissione di colpevolezza per la condotta criminale, mi ci mancherebbe. Sì sì, grande governo.

Siamo definitivamente dei mentecatti. Siamo degli schifosi complici, ecco cosa siamo. Tanto l'hanno capito da un pezzo questi qua che siamo un popolo di dementi. Scommetto che c'è chi si sta segando su 'sta roba.

E' andata, dai, fine partita.


----------



## mil77 (12 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati ahahahhaha. Salvini l'ha presa nel didietro senza vasellina, altrochè.



Mah...


----------



## Raryof (12 Febbraio 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Infatti tutti fanno gli antifascisti e poi con questo governo consegnano l'Italia alla Meloni, mi sa che la voterò anch'io.



Secondo me è tutto in ottica 2022 e nuova elezione del PdR, la destra non poteva permettersi di dare ad un altro governucolo sinistroide il lasciapassare per una tranquilla rielezione di un soldatino piddino ed europeista.
Piuttosto c'è da preoccuparsi per la Meloni che in tutto questo tempo verrà "europeizzata" tanto sanno bene che sarà lei a governare tra 2 anni e quindi stanno preparando il terreno.
Chi vince oggi? tutti e nessuno, ma si vedrà.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presidente del consiglio *Mario Draghi *ha annunciato la *lista dei ministri*:
> *
> Sottosegretario Roberto Garofoli
> 
> ...



Draghi ottiene nel Ministero più importante (Economia) il suo uomo di fiducia, Daniele Franco.


----------



## smallball (12 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il presidente del consiglio *Mario Draghi *ha annunciato la *lista dei ministri*:
> *
> Sottosegretario Roberto Garofoli
> 
> ...



Sport ,ultimissima ruota del carro


----------



## hakaishin (12 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutto sto bordello e alla fine non è cambiato “nulla”.
> Il solito Salvini si è preso l inchiappetata come sempre.



E i 5 stalle?


----------



## gabri65 (12 Febbraio 2021)

smallball ha scritto:


> Sport ,ultimissima ruota del carro



Lo sport è roba da fascisti.

Meglio starsene rinchiusi in casa con il colesterolo a 400, schiena piegata e giunture arrugginite.

Poi a fare sport si dura anche fatica, meglio il divano e una bella serie TV, possibilmente pagando.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2021)

Molto curioso su come la Lega riuscirà a vendere ai suoi elettori questo Conte Ter senza Conte.

Questa è la fine politica di Salvini, e probabilmente Giorgetti (che ormai di leghista non ha più nulla) lo sapeva.

Verdini strikes again.


----------



## Andris (12 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dadone. È stato inglobato nel ministero delle politiche giovanili. Aggiorno!



no,ho letto che verrà nominato un altro in seguito con la delega allo sport.
non è lei


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Secondo me è tutto in ottica 2022 e nuova elezione del PdR, la destra non poteva permettersi di dare ad un altro governucolo sinistroide il lasciapassare per una tranquilla rielezione di un soldatino piddino ed europeista.
> Piuttosto c'è da preoccuparsi per la Meloni che in tutto questo tempo verrà "europeizzata" tanto sanno bene che sarà lei a governare tra 2 anni e quindi stanno preparando il terreno.
> Chi vince oggi? tutti e nessuno, ma si vedrà.



La partecipazione al tavolo per il PDR (a questo punto Draghi), e l'impedire della legge elettorale proporzionale, può essere una chiave di lettura per trovare un bilancino a questa debacle leghista.

Però saranno mesi davvero duri per Salvini.


----------



## Andris (12 Febbraio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tutto sto bordello e alla fine non è cambiato “nulla”.
> Il solito Salvini si è preso l inchiappetata come sempre.



assolutamente no,quello che l'ha preso di dietro è solo renzi visto che è l'unico a dimezzare i suoi (incarico senza portafoglil,peraltro).
salvini aveva chiesto di creare i ministeri per disabilità e turismo,ottenuto,e poi ci aggiunge il carico imponente allo sviluppo economico.
e il ministero per il turismo sarà con portafoglio

MISE e turismo in mano alla lega,è un potere enorme


----------



## markjordan (12 Febbraio 2021)

draghi colao franco giorgetti vi pare poco ?
cambiamento radicale sull'economia

che facciano bene e' da vedere ma il resto conta ben poco ora


----------



## gabri65 (12 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Molto curioso su come la Lega riuscirà a vendere ai suoi elettori questo Conte Ter senza Conte.
> 
> Questa è la fine politica di Salvini, e probabilmente Giorgetti (che ormai di leghista non ha più nulla) lo sapeva.
> 
> Verdini strikes again.



Io invece sono curioso di sapere sotto quale termine spaccieranno la patrimoniale.

Perché arriverà, camuffata e dispersa in mezzo ad altre tasse, ma arriverà.

Per loro sarà un vero divertimento introdurla, e noi manco ce ne accorgeremo, da bravi fessi. Basterà abbaiare al pericolo Covidde, vedrai come ci prostreremo devoti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> assolutamente no,quello che l'ha preso di dietro è solo renzi visto che è l'unico a dimezzare i suoi (incarico senza portafoglil,peraltro).
> salvini aveva chiesto di creare i ministeri per disabilità e turismo,ottenuto,e poi ci aggiunge il carico imponente allo sviluppo economico.
> e il ministero per il turismo sarà con portafoglio
> 
> MISE e turismo in mano alla lega,è un potere enorme



Anche Renzi effettivamente ne esce male, ma bisogna sottolineare come a Renzi sarebbe andato bene anche il governo precedente. A lui interessava solo fare fuori Conte e Casalino ed ottenere un paio di ministeri. Il suo obiettivo l'ha centrato.

Nella valutazione del "peso leghista" fate un po' l'errore di considerare Giorgetti... un leghista. Ormai è più prodiano di Prodi.
E' come dire che Brunetta è uno di destra, quando da mesi scrive articoli di encomio su Di Maio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2021)

Ora comunque ho capito perché ieri i profili della Lega sono stati ripulti dalle facce caricaturali della Lamorgese e altri giallorossi...


----------



## JoKeR (12 Febbraio 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Infatti tutti fanno gli antifascisti e poi con questo governo consegnano l'Italia alla Meloni, mi sa che la voterò anch'io.



Si presenteranno come gli unici coerenti negli ultimi 5 anni 2018-2023.. faranno opposizione seria.. e prenderanno un botto di voti..
Tutti gli altri hanno perso la pochissima credibilità politica che avevano.

Oggi è la fina della democrazia, ma ne sono contento.
Così tutti quelli che parlavano di dittatura sanitaria, ritorno alle urla, compromissione delle libertà personali etc etc avranno capito che è una grandissima presa in giro.
Erano tutti d’accordo, hanno assoldato ed armato il sicario Renzi e hanno messo lì un premier a loro gradito che potrà prendersi le responsabilità delle peggiori nefandezze.. tanto era stimato e temuto alla bce..
Mentre i politicanti prendono e tengono salde le poltrone.. addirittura forza Italia tre ministri che andavano bene nella seconda repubblica!! 

Ciò che è successo è un vero golpe di stato, cioè i politici si mettono d’accordo tra loro per andare avanti due anni tutti insieme e appassionatamente.
Un abominio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Mentre i politicanti prendono e tengono salde le poltrone.. addirittura forza Italia tre ministri che andavano bene nella seconda repubblica!!



Brunetta e la Carfagna santo iddio..... Brunetta e la Carfagna... da diventarci pazzi.

Questi assieme ai confermati giallorossi sciagurati... manca giusto l'Azzolina.

Leggevo poi che il ministro dell'Istruzione, uno dei "tecnici", è un super prodiano di ferro. Altro che equilibrio... questa è la riedizione dell'Ulivo, un nuovo governo Prodi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (12 Febbraio 2021)

Imbarazzante, sempre peggio


----------



## egidiopersempre (12 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Brunetta e la Carfagna santo iddio..... Brunetta e la Carfagna... da diventarci pazzi.
> 
> Questi assieme ai confermati giallorossi sciagurati... manca giusto l'*Azzolina*.
> 
> Leggevo poi che il ministro dell'Istruzione, uno dei "tecnici", è un super prodiano di ferro. Altro che equilibrio... questa è la riedizione dell'Ulivo, un nuovo governo Prodi.


in compenso c'è "Gran Sasso" Gelmini... una cima ...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questi assieme ai confermati giallorossi sciagurati... manca giusto l'Azzolina.



Eh è rimasto un po' anche di lei... 

_Patrizio Bianchi, economista emiliano-romagnolo, ex allievo di Romano Prodi ed ex rettore di Ferrara.
Per due mandati assessore Emilia Romagna con Vasco Errani e Bonaccini.
Alla guida della task force di esperti, voluta dalla ministra Azzolina per pianificare tempi e modi della ripartenza delle scuole_


----------



## vota DC (12 Febbraio 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Attacchiamoci alla Meloni, al prossimo giro farà il 40% da sola.



Ma un autonomista che deve fare? Le autonomie regionali le hanno affidate alla Gelmini che è dichiaratamente fascista e ha pure cercato di introdurre il maestro unico perché nostalgica del duce. E la Meloni non è ma nemmeno pretende di essere autonomista.
A questo punto tanto vale puntare direttamente sui partiti secessionisti.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (12 Febbraio 2021)

8 ministri su 24 Lombardi. Carfagna al Sud. 

Questo governo segna la morte definitiva del Sud Italia. 

Appena si è saputo che c erano i soldi del recovery found da spendere ci si è subito movimentati per fare cadere il governo e crearne uno solo Nord. 

Complimenti a tutti e viva l'Italia


----------



## Swaitak (12 Febbraio 2021)

ancora Speranza, si presenta benissimo sto governo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2021)

*Salvini polemizza già: "Speranza e Lamorgese nell'esecutivo sono un problema. Ci deve essere un cambio di passo, di squadra, di risultati: oppure ci sarà bisogno di aiuto e sostegno.
Giorgetti comanda? Io ascolto tutti, ma l'ultima parola in casa Lega è la mia"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini polemizza già: "Speranza e Lamorgese nell'esecutivo sono un problema. Ci deve essere un cambio di passo, di squadra, di risultati: oppure ci sarà bisogno di aiuto e sostegno.
> Giorgetti comanda? Io ascolto tutti, ma l'ultima parola in casa Lega è la mia"*



Sveglia... buongiorno....


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini polemizza già: "Speranza e Lamorgese nell'esecutivo sono un problema. Ci deve essere un cambio di passo, di squadra, di risultati: oppure ci sarà bisogno di aiuto e sostegno.
> Giorgetti comanda? Io ascolto tutti, ma l'ultima parola in casa Lega è la mia"*


Ridicolo! Ha visto la shitstorm che sta ricevendo nei commenti ed ora sta cambiando idea.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini polemizza già: "Speranza e Lamorgese nell'esecutivo sono un problema. Ci deve essere un cambio di passo, di squadra, di risultati: oppure ci sarà bisogno di aiuto e sostegno.
> Giorgetti comanda? Io ascolto tutti, ma l'ultima parola in casa Lega è la mia"*




*
Tutti i partiti scontenti.
Repubblica:
I Dem in rivolta contro Zingaretti, per le poche donne. Era stato promesso il 50% di figure femminili.
Forza Italia in fibrillazione, Berlusconi molto scontento per la mancata conferma di Tajani. E i leghisti sono contro la decisione di nominare ministri Brunetti e Carfagna, da mesi oppositori di Salvini e che più volte hanno minacciato di appoggiare il governo Conte.
I 5S, dietro le solite dichiarazioni di facciata, si lamentano perché il superministero non è quello promesso su Rousseau.*


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> 8 ministri su 24 Lombardi. Carfagna al Sud.
> 
> Questo governo segna la morte definitiva del Sud Italia.
> 
> ...


È la prima cosa che ho pensato dopo la notizia che la Lega avrebbe appoggiato il governo. Salvini perderà tantissimi voti al sud, e già ne sta perdendo.


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini polemizza già: "Speranza e Lamorgese nell'esecutivo sono un problema. Ci deve essere un cambio di passo, di squadra, di risultati: oppure ci sarà bisogno di aiuto e sostegno.
> Giorgetti comanda? Io ascolto tutti, ma l'ultima parola in casa Lega è la mia"*





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *
> Tutti i partiti scontenti.
> Repubblica:
> I Dem in rivolta contro Zingaretti, per le poche donne. Era stato promesso il 50% di figure femminili.
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> Troppo facile pronosticare come andrà a finire. Visti profili e schieramenti, sarà un pollaio (considerate anche tutte quelle galline) e una Royal rumble. Un tutti contro tutti. In tutto questo, ovviamente, il Mostro ci sguazzerà e farà quello che deve fare.



Dai. Qui il pronostico era davvero troppo troppo facile. 

Mentre gli altri litigano, il mostro pianta l'ultimo chiodo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2021)

*Sgarbi, che era stato alle consultazioni con il gruppo misto definendo le promesse di Draghi "un quadro di Raffaello", ora annuncia che toglierà la fiducia al governo "Draghi-Di Maio".
"Un governo malato con conferme terribili e novità oscene, tra cui la Carfagna.
Una terribile delusione. Draghi non ha mantenuto la parola, ha fallito un'occasione storica."*


----------



## gabri65 (12 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dai. Qui il pronostico era davvero troppo troppo facile.
> 
> Mentre gli altri litigano, il mostro pianta l'ultimo chiodo.



Mandiamo il requiem per il paese, và.

Ma figurati se si svegliano adesso questi. Fanno finta che ne sapevano meno di noi.

Che scena pietosa, conosciamo il prestigiatore e abbiamo visto il trucco, ma ancora crediamo alla magia.

Menefreghismo a 'sto punto, fate quello che vi pare tutti, d'ora in poi penso solo per me.


----------



## admin (12 Febbraio 2021)

Fa paura. Gli mancano solo le corna in testa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Febbraio 2021)

Leggendo un po' di retroscena l'inchiappettata fatta al centrodestra è colossale.

Brunetta e la Carfagna da mesi sono seguaci di Conte, e totali oppositori di Salvini. Più volte hanno minacciato la scissione, e Brunetta scrive da tempo articoli a favore dei 5S. Infatti anche Forza italia è infuriata, hanno messo gli unici due che sono fuori dall'accordo Salvini-Berlusconi di questi giorni. Draghi aveva promesso Tajani, non confermato all'ultimo.

Praticamente Renzi e Verdini, dopo aver sabotato i Cinque Stelle, hanno fatto saltare il CDX. L'unico zitto, infatti, è proprio Renzi...


----------



## fabri47 (12 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Leggendo un po' di retroscena l'inchiappettata fatta al centrodestra è colossale.
> 
> Brunetta e la Carfagna da mesi sono seguaci di Conte, e totali oppositori di Salvini. Più volte hanno minacciato la scissione, e Brunetta scrive da tempo articoli a favore dei 5S. Infatti anche Forza italia è infuriata, hanno messo gli unici due che sono fuori dall'accordo Salvini-Berlusconi di questi giorni. Draghi aveva promesso Tajani, non confermato all'ultimo.
> 
> Praticamente Renzi e Verdini, dopo aver sabotato i Cinque Stelle, hanno fatto saltare il CDX. L'unico zitto, infatti, è proprio Renzi...


La cosa bella è che c'è chi non ci arriva. Si vede a occhio nudo la beffa e Salvini per me già si è giocato tantissimi voti. Potrà rimediare solo se torna ministro dell'interno.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2021)

*Il Fatto Quotidiano durissimo: Governo dei competenti con il manuale Cencelli.*


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2021)

anche la Gazzetta dello Sport ha fatto un articolo sulla mancanza del ministero dello sport.
o lo prende il sottosegretario,tipo giorgetti nel conte 1,oppure un'altra nomina.

una cosa molto grave,visto che lo sport è uno dei settori più colpiti in particolare quello dilettantisco e giovanile che praticamente in un anno hanno giocato appena un mese o per nulla in certi casi


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dai. Qui il pronostico era davvero troppo troppo facile.
> 
> Mentre gli altri litigano, il mostro pianta l'ultimo chiodo.



oddio leggo di commenti tipo "questo deluso" "quello vincente" "sud penalizzato" "poche donne"....

ma così pochi si rendono conto che questa marmaglia di 30 nomi chiamati a non fare un caxo è solo una lista di nomi a caso ancor più delle altre volte che serve solo a far zuffa e far passare in 2o piano le tasse che ovviamente arriveranno. 8 pagine di commenti per sta roba denota che la gente ci crede ancora in quel teatrino qua.

l'unico modo per liberarci davvero, non dallo stare in casa ma dalle vere catene che dureranno una vita è non andare a votare, ed il giorno dopo impiccarli uno per uno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fa paura. Gli mancano solo le corna in testa.



e c'è chi ci crede a sto denholm elliott dei poveri. ma ve che mummia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> oddio leggo di commenti tipo "questo deluso" "quello vincente" "sud penalizzato" "poche donne"....
> 
> ma così pochi si rendono conto che questa marmaglia di 30 nomi chiamati a non fare un caxo è solo una lista di nomi a caso ancor più delle altre volte che serve solo a far zuffa e far passare in 2o piano le tasse che ovviamente arriveranno. 8 pagine di commenti per sta roba denota che la gente ci crede ancora in quel teatrino qua.
> 
> l'unico modo per liberarci davvero, non dallo stare in casa ma dalle vere catene che dureranno una vita è non andare a votare, ed il giorno dopo impiccarli uno per uno.



Ovvio, dal punto di vista di noi cittadini è un teatro indegno con l'unico risultato che siamo inchiappettati.
Dal punto di vista dei partiti però non sono nomi a caso, sono tutti in combutta e si dividono la torta tra loro, ma ci sono quelli più o meno furbi che ne prendono una fetta più grande. Salvini fa parte degli idioti, intelligenza politica pari a zero.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ovvio, dal punto di vista di noi cittadini è un teatro indegno con l'unico risultato che siamo inchiappettati.
> Dal punto di vista dei partiti però non sono nomi a caso, sono tutti in combutta e si dividono la torta tra loro, ma ci sono quelli più o meno furbi che ne prendono una fetta più grande. Salvini fa parte degli idioti, intelligenza politica pari a zero.



stiamo parlando di uno che dal quasi nulla è andato al 40% come un fenomeno e poi di punto in bianco è diventato un fesso che fa solo cavolate.
come se ronaldo il fenomeno sbagliasse 10 gol di fila a porta vuota.

un leggero sospetto che anche lui voglia far andare le cose come stanno andando non viene a nessuno?

c'è qualcuno che comanda e queste son tutte marionette. la prossima è la melona.
se non è nel giro ce la fanno entrare.
ma c'è già, non possono lasciare una così fuori dalla rissa regalandole le prossime elezioni senza esser sicuri che non sia pure lei una marionetta.


----------



## Raryof (13 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fa paura. Gli mancano solo le corna in testa.


----------



## Marilson (13 Febbraio 2021)

squallore senza precedenti


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Febbraio 2021)

Aspetterei a tirare giudizi, di certo deludono certe conferme ad esempio Speranza e Lamorgese.
Quello che credo io è che in piena pandemia ancora con la terza ondata alle porte e i vaccini ancora tutti da fare, ha voluto confermare alcuni Ministri per cui il passaggio di consegne sarebbe stato troppo problematico in questo periodo. Vedi Speranza su tutti.

Su Salvini aspetterei sul serio a dire che si è convertito e segato le gambe da solo ( ma lui ha sempre rivendicato il sovranismo e il ruolo dell'Italia in Europa non il distacco dell'Italia ) , è rientrato in gioco così come tutta la destra che ora come ora èsarebbe la maggioranza del popolo nei sondaggi al contrario di Pd e 5S. In questo modo tra 2 anni il prossimo Presidente della Repubblica potrebbe pendere a destra e magari essere proprio Draghi.
Ma Sileri se ne è andato a casa o c'è ancora?


----------



## Zenos (13 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche Renzi effettivamente ne esce male, ma bisogna sottolineare come a Renzi sarebbe andato bene anche il governo precedente. A lui interessava solo fare fuori Conte e Casalino ed ottenere un paio di ministeri. Il suo obiettivo l'ha centrato.
> 
> Nella valutazione del "peso leghista" fate un po' l'errore di considerare Giorgetti... un leghista. Ormai è più prodiano di Prodi.
> E' come dire che Brunetta è uno di destra, quando da mesi scrive articoli di encomio su Di Maio.



A Renzi interessava Draghi. Il suo tornaconto lo avrà sempre.


----------



## sampapot (13 Febbraio 2021)

il prossimo presidente della Repubblica verrà votato il 31/01/2022...se non ricordo male (il 31/7/201 inizia il semestre bianco, ergo....)...dubito anche che sarà di destra...con il parlamento che ci troviamo ora (in Italia purtroppo viene votato dal parlamento e non dal popolo, come dovrebbe essere secondo me...si sarà capito che sono per una Repubblica semipresidenziale?)
confermare alcuni ministri incompetenti (Speranza in primis e Lamorgese poi) è da Tafazzi (ve lo ricordate?)
Quest'anno si voterà in mezza Europa (Germania, Olanda, Portogallo, Cipro, Rep. Ceka, GB, Russia, Bulgaria,...)...in Italia, non si può...c'è il covid e soprattutto votare è rischioso (cit. Zingaretti)!!!


----------



## Ringhio8 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini polemizza già: "Speranza e Lamorgese nell'esecutivo sono un problema. Ci deve essere un cambio di passo, di squadra, di risultati: oppure ci sarà bisogno di aiuto e sostegno.
> Giorgetti comanda? Io ascolto tutti, ma l'ultima parola in casa Lega è la mia"*



Polemizza ma mica si é tirato indietro il . Lo avessi davanti adesso gli farei una faccia come quella di Zingaretti. Uno scrito in prstica


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> squallore senza precedenti



Spaventoso, veramente spaventoso. Unica consolazione è che di solito accozzaglie del genere hanno breve durata


----------



## admin (13 Febbraio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> A Renzi interessava Draghi. Il suo tornaconto lo avrà sempre.



Esattamente. Si è guadagnato un posto sull'arca di Noè e qualche incarico top in futuro.


----------



## smallball (13 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Si è guadagnato un posto sull'arca di Noè e qualche incarico top in futuro.



Soprattutto se Draghi salirà al Quirinale


----------



## Shmuk (13 Febbraio 2021)

Il trittico Car, Brun, Gel fa molto bagaglino anni '10. C'è solo da sperare che Draghi sia tipo Ibrahimovic, a questo punto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> stiamo parlando di uno che dal quasi nulla è andato al 40% come un fenomeno e poi di punto in bianco è diventato un fesso che fa solo cavolate.
> come se ronaldo il fenomeno sbagliasse 10 gol di fila a porta vuota.
> 
> un leggero sospetto che anche lui voglia far andare le cose come stanno andando non viene a nessuno?
> ...



Uno dei burattinai di cui parli è il suocero Verdini, che ha fatto precipitare Salvini nell'agosto del 2019 e ancora oggi lo ha affossato assieme a Renzi, Giorgetti e gli ex (giusto chiamare così Brunetta &co) di FI.

Che lui sia consapevole o meno, resta il fatto indiscutibile che Salvini è politicamente scemo (non parlo come idee, molte le condivido, parlo di strategie).
Se vivesse a Westeros, nel mondo del Trono di Spade, morirebbe dopo dieci secondi.
Quando è salito al 40% lo ha fatto solo perché ha chiuso i porti e la gente era esasperata. Lo avrei fatto anch'io, anzi io avrei dichiarato il blocco navale, e non ho nessuna competenza politica.

Se poi ha accettato questa ultima umiliazione e questa vasellata per un qualche tornaconto personale, qualcosa che gli è stato promesso (PDR? Lavaggio delle inchieste sulla Lega?), lo capiremo in brevissimo tempo.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Uno dei burattinai di cui parli è il suocero Verdini, che ha fatto precipitare Salvini nell'agosto del 2019 e ancora oggi lo ha affossato assieme a Renzi, Giorgetti e gli ex (giusto chiamare così Brunetta &co) di FI.
> 
> Che lui sia consapevole o meno, resta il fatto indiscutibile che Salvini è politicamente scemo.
> Se vivesse a Westeros, nel mondo del Trono di Spade, morirebbe dopo dieci secondi.
> ...


Al 100% verrà assolto nel processo Gregoretti. Stare con il PD è una garanzia, chiedere a Grillo e a suo figlio  .


----------



## gabri65 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Il grande Dragowski. Il grande banchiere EU che da studente era contro l'euro.

E poi mi ritrovo il nano ministro? Insieme alle due meretrici? L'accozzaglia che è stata fatta è un minestrone che non verrebbe mangiata nemmeno nei mercatini cinesi.

Questo farà peggio di Gonde. Anzi, ma che dico, non farà proprio niente. Questo il suo compito l'ha già asservito, ora timbra il cartellino e aspetta una morte dorata nel palazzo, sparando qualche trollata ogni tanto.

Dopo 30 anni di dissanguamento e distruzione del paese mi ritrovo 'sta feccia. Boh, fate voi, continuate a stare stravaccati sul divano sparando fesserie, mi raccomando, è così che si cambiano le cose.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2021)

*Casalino commosso all'addio di Conte a Palazzo Chigi.*


----------



## fabri47 (13 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Casalino commosso all'addio di Conte a Palazzo Chigi.*


Tra poco a piangere saremo noi...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tra poco a piangere saremo noi...



Le lacrime non sono l'unica cosa che accomuna Casalino a tutti noi italiani...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2021)

*Addirittura Scanzi perde le staffe e se la prende con i "suoi" Cinque Stelle: "I 5 stelle sono delle capre, hanno sbagliato tutto. Hanno fatto tutto questo gran teatro con il super ministero della Transizione ecologica e alla fine non lo hanno nemmeno ottenuto. Se mi dicono che questo è il governo dei migliori, imbraccio metaforicamente il kalashnikov."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Addirittura Scanzi perde le staffe e se la prende con i "suoi" Cinque Stelle: "I 5 stelle sono delle capre, hanno sbagliato tutto. Hanno fatto tutto questo gran teatro con il super ministero della Transizione ecologica e alla fine non lo hanno nemmeno ottenuto. Se mi dicono che questo è il governo dei migliori, imbraccio metaforicamente il kalashnikov."*



A parte i giornali renziani, NESSUNO è contento


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Uno dei burattinai di cui parli è il suocero Verdini, che ha fatto precipitare Salvini nell'agosto del 2019 e ancora oggi lo ha affossato assieme a Renzi, Giorgetti e gli ex (giusto chiamare così Brunetta &co) di FI.
> 
> Che lui sia consapevole o meno, resta il fatto indiscutibile che Salvini è politicamente scemo (non parlo come idee, molte le condivido, parlo di strategie).
> Se vivesse a Westeros, nel mondo del Trono di Spade, morirebbe dopo dieci secondi.
> ...



ma senza dubbio è così. anzi io penso che questi equilibri siano sempre pianificati con anticipo. non ce li vedo a lasciare nulla al caso.
te l'ho detto la prossima è la meloni. io stesso (stupidamente) le darò il voto nella speranza vana che possa cambiare qualcosa.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A parte i giornali renziani, NESSUNO è contento



Dittatura Liliana-Verdini in progress, come da programma. Basta osservare chi non appare in prima linea.

E adesso altri inutili incapaci del "vecchio" governo attaccati alle mammelle striminzite ed esaurite degli itagliani per l'eternità. Ma voi guardate la parabola che riusciamo a far compiere a invertebrati inetti come Cazzalino.

Ovviamente, il nastro preregistrato diffonde dagli altoparlanti i messaggi di plauso dal mondo intero, l'Itaglia è "torna in sella".

Se non sbaglio lo doveva già essere fino a qualche giorno fa, grazie ai supereroi che stavano operando. Poi magari un giorno capirò.


----------



## Goro (13 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dittatura Liliana-Verdini in progress, come da programma. Basta osservare chi non appare in prima linea.
> 
> E adesso altri inutili incapaci del "vecchio" governo attaccati alle mammelle striminzite ed esaurite degli itagliani per l'eternità. Ma voi guardate la parabola che riusciamo a far compiere a invertebrati inetti come Cazzalino.
> 
> ...



L'importante era scongiurare il rischio elezioni, per il resto questi sono solo prestanomi, uno vale l'altro


----------



## gabri65 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Goro ha scritto:


> L'importante era scongiurare il rischio elezioni, per il resto questi sono solo prestanomi, uno vale l'altro



Ma guarda, io non credo più nemmeno nelle elezioni.

Tanto siamo troppo stupidi, rimarrà come al solito metà Itaglia che vorrebbe cambiare, l'altra metà (o più) invece no.

Impossibile vedere percentuali bulgare, siamo troppo mafiosi. Altrimenti sarebbe scoppiata la rivoluzione già 20 anni fa. Il risultato è che non esisterà mai la possibilità di comandare veramente, è il sistema che comanderà e fagociterà chiunque vi entri dentro.

Anche la Melona, a meno che non prende roba tipo il 90%, non riuscirà a farà un bel niente, sempre ne abbia veramente voglia.


----------



## Andris (13 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Casalino commosso all'addio di Conte a Palazzo Chigi.*





>


.


----------



## vota DC (13 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il grande Dragowski. Il grande banchiere EU che da studente era contro l'euro.
> 
> E poi mi ritrovo il nano ministro? Insieme alle due meretrici? L'accozzaglia che è stata fatta è un minestrone che non verrebbe mangiata nemmeno nei mercatini cinesi.
> 
> ...



Speriamo che non faccia niente. Bonafede è stato sostituito con una discepola di Formigoni.


----------



## Shmuk (13 Febbraio 2021)

Il portavoce mi sembra stare ai libri come il Metronotte ai film.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Sarete contenti voi che volevate veder crollare il governo Conte. 

Questo è una roba proprio obrobriosa che non riesco a digerire. Mi verrebbe voglia di andare a farmi saltare in aria fuori al parlamento


----------



## markjordan (13 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A parte i giornali renziani, NESSUNO è contento


buona cosa


----------



## Ruuddil23 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Addirittura Scanzi perde le staffe e se la prende con i "suoi" Cinque Stelle: "I 5 stelle sono delle capre, hanno sbagliato tutto. Hanno fatto tutto questo gran teatro con il super ministero della Transizione ecologica e alla fine non lo hanno nemmeno ottenuto. Se mi dicono che questo è il governo dei migliori, imbraccio metaforicamente il kalashnikov."*



I giornalisti appecoronati hanno dipinto Draghi come un novello santo, "San Mario" letteralmente definito in una trasmissione che non sto qui a nominare, gli hanno dato l'etichetta di quello che fa i miracoli. Devo dargli ragione, riuscire a farmi essere d'accordo con lo Skanzi è effettivamente un vero miracolo.


----------



## Shmuk (13 Febbraio 2021)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> I giornalisti appecoronati hanno dipinto Draghi come un novello santo, "San Mario" letteralmente definito in una trasmissione che non sto qui a nominare, gli hanno dato l'etichetta di quello che fa i miracoli. Devo dargli ragione, riuscire a farmi essere d'accordo con lo Skanzi è effettivamente un vero miracolo.



Le classiche lune di miele che fanno presto a finire, lo stesso avvenne del resto con Monti e il suo santo loden.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Febbraio 2021)

*Repubblica: Draghi mette in conto l'uscita della Lega. Per questo ha scelto scientificamente i ministri di Forza Italia antagonisti a Salvini, in modo che gli azzurri non prendano la stessa decisione dopo l'uscita della Lega.*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: Draghi mette in conto l'uscita della Lega. Per questo ha scelto scientificamente i ministri di Forza Italia antagonisti a Salvini, in modo che gli azzurri non prendano la stessa decisione dopo l'uscita della Lega.*


Salvini uscirà a gennaio dell'anno prossimo, quando l'UE pretenderà la rimozione di Quota 100 e l'aumento delle tasse sulla casa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Salvini uscirà a gennaio dell'anno prossimo, quando l'UE pretenderà la rimozione di Quota 100 e l'aumento delle tasse sulla casa.



quota 100 scade il 31 dic 2021 e non hanno mai previsto un rinnovo per il 2022. Ovviamente cio non vieta a salvini di inventarsi un'altra menzogna e fare demagogia in vista delle elezioni


----------



## sunburn (14 Febbraio 2021)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quota 100 scade il 31 dic 2021 e non hanno mai previsto un rinnovo per il 2022. Ovviamente cio non vieta a salvini di inventarsi un'altra menzogna e fare demagogia in vista delle elezioni


Non credo gli convenga farlo perché quota 100 è stata un flop: sentivo proprio ieri che hanno aderito così in pochi che abbiamo “risparmiato” 7 miliardi rispetto alla cifra stanziata.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quota 100 scade il 31 dic 2021 e non hanno mai previsto un rinnovo per il 2022. Ovviamente cio non vieta a salvini di inventarsi un'altra menzogna e fare demagogia in vista delle elezioni


Appunto, è l'ennesima pagliacciata. Purtroppo o fai le politiche economiche che ti chiede Bruxelles o non puoi governare, però chi non può farlo non pensa proprio a minacciare l'UE oppure a pensarne l'uscita, no, si esce e si dà la colpa agli altri inventando cavolate tipo "eh ma non mi facevano fare niente" e altro. Ora però al caro Salvini gli sta bene persino non controllare la politica migratoria, cosa che era liberissimo di fare con i grillini, altri "buoni" pure quelli eh. Che poi queste uscite dagli esecutivi non portano alcun consenso vedi il crollo della Lega ed IV che non va oltre il 2-3% nei sondaggi.


----------



## sunburn (14 Febbraio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Salvini uscirà a gennaio dell'anno prossimo, quando l'UE pretenderà la rimozione di Quota 100 e l'aumento delle tasse sulla casa.


Non vuole aumentare le tasse e non vuole fare la guerra all’evasione fiscale per non perdere consensi. Su questo secondo punto, purtroppo, è in linea con tutto l’arco costituzionale come dimostrato da cinquant’anni di condoni variamente denominati per renderli più digeribili per quei “fessi”, tra cui il sottoscritto, che pagano fino all’ultimo centesimo.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Febbraio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non credo gli convenga farlo perché quota 100 è stata un flop: sentivo proprio ieri che hanno aderito così in pochi che abbiamo “risparmiato” 7 miliardi rispetto alla cifra stanziata.


L'aumento delle tasse però è una questione importante. E l'UE farà di tutto per farci questo scherzetto in questa legislatura.


----------



## gabri65 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quota 100 scade il 31 dic 2021 e non hanno mai previsto un rinnovo per il 2022. Ovviamente cio non vieta a salvini di inventarsi un'altra menzogna e fare demagogia in vista delle elezioni



Sì, continuiamo a cambiare la solita ruota sgonfia mentre sulle altre tre ormai stai camminando sui cerchioni.

Poi ad osservarlo passi da salviniano. Salveenee è solo di contorno in questa storia, anzi mi sa che è la principale arma (a beneficio) di quegli altri per continuare a massacrare il paese già cadavere da un pezzo.

Tanto con le elezioni non cambia niente. Non servono più le elezioni, all'Itaglia.


----------



## Andris (14 Febbraio 2021)

*Assemblea nazionale di Sinistra Italiana,riunita stamane,ha detto NO alla fiducia all'87%
di conseguenza Fratoianni voterà contro il giorno della fiducia.*

"Ci aspettavamo di meglio di un 'governo dei migliori' con così tanta destra, con la sinistra stretta ai margini seppur rappresentata da persone che stimiamo. Per questo ho proposto a Sinistra Italiana di non accordare la fiducia a questo governo

*Non è il governo dei migliori.
Non è quello giusto per il futuro del Paese. *
LA genesi di questo governo, con la manovra di Renzi per fermare le politiche redistributive, purtroppo pesa anche sulla sua composizione 
* Avevamo tracciato un percorso di sperimentazione politica con Giuseppe Conte: un dialogo tra sud e nord, un confronto non facile tra forze produttive e mondo del lavoro, un incontro tra chi ha bisogno di protezione e chi può offrirla durante questa crisi durissima*, cioè le istituzioni e la politica intesa come servizio. 
*Hanno voluto fermare questa sperimentazione per riavvolgere il nastro, riproporre alcuni dogmi, alcuni tecnici tra quelli più lontani dalla transizione ecologica di cui abbiamo bisogno, accompagnati dai campioni della diseguaglianza e della discriminazione*

*Il fronte progressista tra Sinistra,Pd,M5S deve imparare in Italia a dialogare tra diversi, dandosi l'opportunità di ricostruire un progetto politico che riprenda il cammino interrotto. 
A cominciare dalle città che andranno al voto molto presto. *
Ma soprattutto da un lavoro comune nella società, intorno alle tante battaglie che possiamo fare insieme, per la giustizia ecologica e sociale: noi ci siamo e ci saremo per tutto questo"


*Palazzotto e De Petris invece potrebbero votare la fdiducia*


incredibile la Sinistra italiana.
non riescono ad andare d'accordo pure in TRE (due deputati e un senatore)
meglio delle barzellette


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Assemblea nazionale di Sinistra Italiana,riunita stamane,ha detto NO alla fiducia all'87%
> di conseguenza Fratoianni voterà contro il giorno della fiducia.*



A questo punto Draghi potrebbe silurare Speranza a cuore leggerissimo, non avrebbe il voto della totalità dei suoi compagni in nessun caso.


----------

